# Stimme wiederherstellen/pitchen?



## murks (26. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde bei einem Lied, das teilweise einen Text mit höher gestellter Stimme beinhaltet, den Text raushören. Hab das schon mit Audacity versucht, aber bin dabei fast wahnsinnig geworden. War halt immer daneben. Entweder wieder zu hoch oder zu tief. Ich komm da so jedenfalls nicht weiter. Wie macht man das denn am einfachsten? Kann man nicht sagen, dass die Stimme normalerweise auf einer bestimmten Frequenz liegen müsste und dann halt nur die einstellen?
Für Antworten wäre ich echt dankbar.


----------



## The_Maegges (26. August 2007)

Wikipedia sagt:
Der Frequenzbereich der menschlichen Stimme mit den Obertönen beträgt etwa 80 Hz bis 12 kHz. In diesem Frequenzgang befinden sich Frequenzabschnitte, die für die Sprachverständlichkeit, die Betonung der Vokale und Konsonanten sowie Brillanz und Wärme eine Rolle spielen.

Du könntest also hingehen und einen Equalizer über deine Aufnahme legen, der alles unter 80 Hz und alles über 12 kHz schonmal ausblendet.
Leider wirst du damit aber andere Frequenzen, die auf der Aufnahme mit drauf sind, nicht von dieser Stimme stammen und sich innerhalb des genannten Frequenzspektrums tummeln, nicht herausfiltern können.

Das wäre dann wieder eine Baustelle für die hier schon viel zu oft gestellt Frage "Vocals von Instrumental trennen", die bisher immer noch nicht in annehmbarer Qualität gelöst werden konnte.


----------

